# Is Can 'O Worms Ok to eat??



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

Can hedgehogs eat Zoo Med's Can 'O Worms and Can 'O Crickets? I think they could, but I don't want to feed anything without your OK. They say the eco skeletons are softened and cooked in the can....


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

They're fine to feed. A word of warning though, they STINK. And once opened, it needs to be kept in the fridge and you may not be able to finish the can before it goes bad.


----------



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for the warning!! Certain people in my house do NOT want any type of bug in our house. :mrgreen: This is a great alternative, even though they smell.


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

Just an option...it's probably cheaper too. You can buy live crickets and then toss them in the freezer over night. This way there is no processing or cooking of the bugs- they will maintain more of the original nutritional properties (where cooking will degrade some of them). I dunno, haha, I'm a crazy hippie and don't like a long list of processing or ingredients. :lol:


----------

